# Lucky



## brucearmour (Aug 2, 2019)

This little guy we called Lucky....because he was the runt of the clutch and was not getting fed properly from his parents and he almost died. He was lucky to survive. I started hand feeding him and he started doing great. So friendly....and loving.


----------



## cakescakes (May 3, 2018)

Awwwwwwww 🙂


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

What a cutie! Glad you were able to save him!


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

He's beautiful!


----------



## LuvAnimals (Jan 17, 2021)

Good thing you were able to save him! He is so cute!

Also, great name choice! I love it!


----------

